# Jiminy is bleeding from his butt



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

My baby is 7 months old and teething. Once before he was very sick from eating a Lego. Well my baby has hidden something and ate it. Earlier he pooped a nasty stool and dripped blood on the pad. I took him in the bathroom and wiped him with a baby wipe. I could see tiny fragments of a foreign body in his anus. He's pooped a lot since and now he has anal leakage and blood. Help!! No fever or vomiting. He seems nervous and wants me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

View attachment 28146



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Excuse my horrid looking foot. This is where he wants to be


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

please see your vet ,sounds like a blockage


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

That's what I'm worried about. We will be there when the doors open.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck,poor baby


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Please take your pup to the vet ASAP. Diarrhea and blood dripping from his behind sounds serious. I suggest seeking vet care quickly. I don't mean this to sound harsh, but things like that can be fatal very fast. Please keep us posted. xxx


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

sounds like a blockage, please keep us posted ... sending good vibes, everything will be ok


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What did the vet say? If YOU can see something in the anus, then hopefully the vet can remove it. If he has to be sedated, please don't feed him anything.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Keeping you guys in my thoughts. Glad you took action quickly and brought the 
pup to the vet's. Please update on how the visit went once you get a chance.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What happened at the vet??? Please update us!


----------

